# problemi nel loggiarmi con root [RISOLTO]

## bi-andrea

Io ho fatto l'installazione facendo emerge kde-meta , mi ritrovo kde.4 , mi loggio come utente, ma non riconosce la password di root nemmeno da kterm facendo su, perchè?

----------

## ciro64

Probabilmente ti sei scordato di agiungerti al gruppo "wheel"; s'è così puoi fare

```

# gpasswd -a tuo_user wheel
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa, non so se ho capito bene, ma a meno che non lo abiliti in xdm, non puoi loggarti come utente root, sempre a meno che tu non abbia installato xdm e stia facendo login da konsole.

----------

## bi-andrea

Sì scusate non sono stato chiaro, ho installato xdm e ho abilitato con yes per root, poi ho fatto gpasswd -a tuo_user wheel per il mio utente, così riesco a passare a root dall'utente con konsole

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, quindi non ho capito: hai risolto?

----------

## bi-andrea

sì ho risolto, ciao   :Wink: 

----------

